# Aumentar cobertura de aparato de transmision a 2,4 Ghz Wifi, Microondas ...



## bysma (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola, haber si alguien me puede sacar de dudas.

Necesito retrasnmitir una conferencia. La distancia que existe desde el punto de encuentro hasta la cede de retrasmisión oficial se encuentran a unos 2 KM linea recta con algunos edificios.

Habia pensado en hacer un enlace via wifi, porque las bandas III VHF y UHF que venia utilizando anteriormente ya no la puedo utilizar por eso del apagon digital en España.

Y me encontre con este aparato *VID-TRANS12KN  * que no se si en realidad trabaja con el protocolo wifi o bien microondas... aunque la frecuencia es muy similar 2,4x, Haber si me podeis sacar de dudas.

Y tambien ya que dispone de conector SMA si podria conectar una antena wifi para ampliar la cobertura de 100 metros de fabrica con antena 10db a una de 21db parabolica para wifi.

Espero que me puedan ayudar... GRACIAS


----------



## bysma (Nov 30, 2009)

UMMM...:enfadado: No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar???


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2009)

> • Modulación: FM (video y audio)


 
tema respondido


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola bysma :

Para aumentar la cobertura de un aparato de transmision a 2,4 Ghz Wifi, Microondas lo que mejor funciona en poner 2 parabolicas en linea visual, una en cada extremo, alejan varios kilometros ( depende de la potencia ), no le he probado pero deberia funcionar.
Eso si, ten en cuenta que a esas frecuencias los tramos de cable cuanto mas cortos mejor.
Saludos


----------



## hipa (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola que tal mira primero que nada hay que ver si hay linea de vista (Que se van los equipos uno con otro de forma fisica por decirlo así) si tienes un  modem de los que te da telmex inalambricos lo que se me ocurre es que lo desnudes (desarmar) y lo pongas en la parte mas alta de donde vives para que tengas una mayor parte cobertura de señal recueda que tambien deves llevar la alimentancion y el cable de telefono recuerda que no deven de pasar de los 80m de cable  ya que si no se pierde la señal una ves hecho lo ya mencionado  ya nada mas queda redirecionar la antena o el equipo donde se va hacer la tranmicion de datos  lo mas factible  es que tengas una tarjeta de usb inalambrica nota si tienes una maquina con la tarjeta pci inalambrica venden una antena de steren que te puede ayudar demasiado a extender tu red  o puedes crear la tuya a qui te dejo un video para que te des una idea de como hacer una http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWGw9gzO_XU


----------



## bysma (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola,,, a pasado algo de tiempo desde que pregunte en el foro, pero aqui esta mi espericencia, me compre esos compentes que señale anteriormente y los conecte a dos antenas yagui de 19 dbi he conseguido llegar hasta unos 30 km con un amplificador de 2W. Y con la misma calidad pero encontre un inconveniente.

Los aparatos actuales que he podido encontrar no estan codificados, solo poseen un swict con 4 u 8 canales, entonces el enlace de video esta desprotegido. Ahora estoy probando con la retransmision mediante red wifi " En datos" puesto que la calidad aqui si influye pero si consigo hacer un enlace real a 54MB no abra problema.


----------

